# Sage DB pressure



## marchaos (Jul 19, 2017)

I've just got a sage DB paired with a Vario. The first shot I pulled was great with a grind setting around 1q. The next shot using the same settings on the Vario choked it. I kept dialing it back , but needed to back to 4 something on the Vario before it would get 30g in 30s. But then a few shots would race through so I dialed it to 2, but then it choked again so there's zero consistency at the moment. I'm dosing 18g in the double basket. Beans are hasbean about a week old.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

How old is the grinder?


----------



## marchaos (Jul 19, 2017)

Stanic said:


> How old is the grinder?


About 2 weeks.


----------



## Teresap (Jun 11, 2017)

Hi marchaos

How about doing the same grinds again, just small amounts and comparing them. Look to see what the difference is between the grinds and also are the grinds at the same setting producing the same coffee. This will help to establish if it's your grinder or the machine. I presume you are weighing your dose and tamping the same. Hope this is of some help.

Teresa x


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

marchaos said:


> About 2 weeks.


These inconsistencies are most likely due to the burrs still needing more seasoning - they need to grind a certain amount of coffee for the edges to become more smooth. This will ensure more consistent particle size and repeatability of results at the same setting.

The amount to grind is between 2-15 kilos depending on burrs material. I use cheap supermarket coffee for this, you can also try and ask for old beans at some roastery or café, if that is an option.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Unless you're single dosing (which may have it's own considerations) with most of them you may need to purge or allow more than one shot before changing the setting. As they retain some grounds - I think especially in the earlier days whilst they're bedding in. So each time you change the setting you aren't necessarily getting a full amount of coffee that's from that setting (some may be left over from the previous one).

Are you weighing the amount of coffee each time in the portafilter after grinding?


----------



## marchaos (Jul 19, 2017)

jlarkin said:


> Unless you're single dosing (which may have it's own considerations) with most of them you may need to purge or allow more than one shot before changing the setting. As they retain some grounds - I think especially in the earlier days whilst they're bedding in. So each time you change the setting you aren't necessarily getting a full amount of coffee that's from that setting (some may be left over from the previous one).
> 
> Are you weighing the amount of coffee each time in the portafilter after grinding?


Yes, weighing 18g each time in the portafiller. I've probably put about 2kg through the Vario so far.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

as it is not designed to single dose, and that there is no weight pushing the beans through, you are probably getting very non uniform particles due to pop corning. Try putting some beans into the hopper


----------



## marchaos (Jul 19, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> as it is not designed to single dose, and that there is no weight pushing the beans through, you are probably getting very non uniform particles due to pop corning. Try putting some beans into the hopper


Hey. I'm putting about 3 shots worth of beans in the hopper. I'll keep an eye on this though as I don't top the hopper after every shot.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Just so we are clear, you are dosing 18.0 g each time ( exactly ) to the nearest 0.1g

Unless the machine is faulty , then the inconsistentsy probably comes from the things that aren't consistent...

I would suspect the its a combination of basket prep, new burrs, single dosing etc etc etc . Presumably you are using a spouted pf so there is no way of knowing if we are getting channeling in the pf ..


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

And the lord said unto Moses... thou shall not buy supermarket ground coffee

But in this case, as you need to 'fault find' I'm sure he / she would understand


----------



## marchaos (Jul 19, 2017)

Cheers guys for the suggestions. I figured out what it was. The portafiller is super stiff in the machine. I need to apply much more pressure than I'm used to. It feels like it's scraping metal, but if you try and resit it, you know when you've got it right as it has a more rubbery feel.

Not sure if this is normal. If I take the basket out of the portafiller, it all feels like I'm up in the main gasket, so it's fine. The basket itself doesn't look like it sits flush in the portafiller, but I think this is normal.


----------



## marchaos (Jul 19, 2017)

The "scraping metal" btw is the basket spinning in the pf. It's scraping in the spring in the pf. That's even without coffee in the pf.


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

2 schools of thought

1. the basket is slightly oversized and may over a period of time fit better

2. the spring is of a not quite the right profile and is stopping the basket from seating

so just for a laugh.... take the spring out (dont turn the portafilter upside down whilst the basket is full) and see if you can get better results.

3. contact sage and tell them of your woes


----------

